# ¿Como reducir el voltaje en un puerto USB de 5v a 4,5v?



## beatmaster (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola, podrian orientarme un poco, poseo un procesador de efectos dinámicos KAOSS PAD mini-KP, el cual puede alimentarse de dos maneras, por medio de 4 pilas AA (6v) o un adaptador CA.







El manual no indica el consumo en miliamperes, solo una autonomia de 5 horas utilizando pilas alcalinas.

Lo que si aconseja, es utilizar un adaptador de CA marca Korg    (todo quien vender ja ja).

Como lo utilizo junto a una PC, me parecio mucho mas practico alimentarlo desde un puerto USB.

Investigue los datos del adaptador:

AC adapter model – 405012500/KA193 (Sold separately) 4.5V 500ma Center Pin (+)

O sea, si un puerto USB entrega un voltaje de 5v 500ma, solo tendria que reducir la tension a 4,5v.

¿Como debe hacerlo?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola.
Pon un diodo a la salida de los 5V, y obtienes 4.3V.
Con ese voltaje funciona.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 29, 2008)

Si funciona con 6v y funciona con 4.5v funcionara con 5v


----------



## beatmaster (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola, gracias por responder, probare primero con el diodo. y de que valor?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola.
1N4001, 1N4002,1N4003, ....1N4007.
Cualquiera de ellos, o un equivalente (un diodo de 1A).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 29, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Si funciona con 6v y funciona con 4.5v funcionara con 5v



Mas simple y barato imposible.
yo no descartaria la opinion de Capitanp


----------



## Leon Elec (Abr 29, 2008)

Por supuesto. La mejor opción es la de capitanp. Porque tiene razón. Está dentro del margen que estableció el fabricante.


----------



## beatmaster (Abr 29, 2008)

Si, tienen razon, pero me da cosa arriesgarme a que le pase algo.

Lo pruebo y les comento, nuevamente MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2008)

la corriente no debe exceder de 500mA en todo el puerto USB
http://www.edn.com/index.asp?layout=article&articleid=CA220400


----------



## elbien (Abr 29, 2008)

Es mas seguro sacar la alimentacion de la fuente interna del cpu, esta te brinda 15amperes en la salida de 5v, o sino quieres abrir el cpu del puerto de juegos, yo personalmente queme un puerto usb por conectarle un circuito que solamente consumia 30ma, y tube problemas con otro puerto usb por utilizar una memoria flash intermitentemente durante varias horas.
moraleja: estos puertos no estan pensados para alimentar dispositivos como indica la norma, y sufren de recalentamiento incluso dandoles un uso normal.


----------



## beatmaster (May 4, 2008)

Hola!

Bueno, paso a comentarles, el efecto esta funcionando a la perfeccion, alimentado desde el puerto USB (con diodo).

Eso si, medi el voltaje que me otorgaba dicho invento en dos puertos USB de distintas PCs.
El resultado fue: en una 4.63v y en otra 4,82v, asi que no se?¿?¿? pero funciono!

MIL GRACIAS! A TODOS!


----------



## inditamia (Nov 27, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> Si funciona con 6v y funciona con 4.5v funcionara con 5v



4 baterias * 1.5 = 6v para que el voltaje requerido se mantenga constante mas tiempo (4.5v) y supongo que ha de tener un divisor de tensión para reducir 1.5v

El adaptador de corriente al estar conectado a la red, mantiene 4.5v de manera constante.

Todos los aparatos electronicos tienen un margen + - en voltaje y amperaje, indicado por los fabricantes. Aunque hay algunos dispositivos electronicos que requieren que estos parametros sean exactos. Por ejemplo algunos PICS (5v).

Asi que en mi opinion no era tan obvia la respuesta.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 28, 2009)

No estoy seguro, pero he leído que la intensidad MÁXIMA del USB es de 500 mª, pero sería exigirle demasiado a la placa base, y personalmente no lo probaría. Preferiría sacar un cable de 5V de la fuente y listos, cero problemas.


----------



## Spam18 (Dic 3, 2009)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero he leído que la intensidad MÁXIMA del USB es de 500 mª, pero sería exigirle demasiado a la placa base, y personalmente no lo probaría. Preferiría sacar un cable de 5V de la fuente y listos, cero problemas.



concuerdo totalmente contigo, ademas sabiendo que siempre hay un margen de error. Es mucho mejor tener la fuente directa.
Saludos


----------

